# macro/micro lens for Nikon D80



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

To all those Nikon DSLR users:

I am looking for a good lens for shooting images of flowers, plants, rocks, wood and man made objects.

example: I want the flower images to show the detail of the flower and also obtain an image of flowers that views like a colour field painting.

Not sure of the specs I should be considering.

thank you for any suggestions or suggested reading.


----------



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

My local area camera shop will match Aden Camera (Toronto) sale price for a Tamron 90mm macro lens for my Nikon D80. I cannot afford/justify the cost of Phuviano's Nikkor 105mm lens. A Tokina 100mm lens has been suggested. Higher price than the Tamron and more difficult to find. 
Currently, I use a Sigma 70-300mm with Macro switch which gives me 2:1 magnification. Large and awkward to use. 

Am I going to notice a big difference in image quality with the 1:1 feature for a nearly 500 dollar investment ? I would appreciate the smaller size and ability to be closer to subject. 

All suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

This is the one I have

AF-S VR Micro-Nikkor 105mm f/2.8G IF-ED

AF-S VR Micro-NIKKOR 105mm f/2.8G IF-ED from Nikon


----------



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

Joker Eh : appreciate your answer. I mentioned in my query that the 105mm is the one I could not afford. It is in the 800-900 range and the Tamron 90mm is on sale for 430.00.

Unfortunately, I am a SFI - and cannot justify that amount of money. Should probably not even consider such a purchase but I am at the point in my life that : if not now - when and why not ? Find it difficult to move out of the frugal mind set that has been my way for all these years.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry didn't read the second post.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*AF-S DX Micro-NIKKOR 40mm f/2.8G*

This is a sweet lens for about $300 Cdn with 1X mag.. Comes out in late August or Sept I believe. Check the Nikon.ca website for info.


----------



## Bronk (Aug 16, 2011)

JCCanuck said:


> This is a sweet lens for about $300 Cdn with 1X mag.. Comes out in late August or Sept I believe. Check the Nikon.ca website for info.


I hope so. I really need the information.


----------



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

After reading reviews of the new 40mm f/2.8 Nikkor lens, I am just not sure if this one will be as flexible to use as the larger and more expensive options. Read Ken Rockwell's review and see what you think. Looking for others as well.

I am spending more time than I care to admit online seeking information, reviews of macro/micro lenses for my Nikon . I would love the Nikkor 105mm. (I am looking at ebay offshore - new and used) or possibly a Sigma 105mm, Tokina 100mm or a Tamron 90mm. Most of these lenses have more value than my D80 camera. 

It is a joy to have the resources of the "Net" to glean information and help with the decision, especially when you live in an area without many shopping choices. I also try and find a Flicker group using a similar camera and lens to view the images of subjects that I would be inclined to take.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*KR review not really a hands on review.*



egremont said:


> After reading reviews of the new 40mm f/2.8 Nikkor lens, I am just not sure if this one will be as flexible to use as the larger and more expensive options. Read Ken Rockwell's review and see what you think. Looking for others as well.
> 
> I am spending more time than I care to admit online seeking information, reviews of macro/micro lenses for my Nikon . I would love the Nikkor 105mm. (I am looking at ebay offshore - new and used) or possibly a Sigma 105mm, Tokina 100mm or a Tamron 90mm. Most of these lenses have more value than my D80 camera.
> 
> It is a joy to have the resources of the "Net" to glean information and help with the decision, especially when you live in an area without many shopping choices. I also try and find a Flicker group using a similar camera and lens to view the images of subjects that I would be inclined to take.


Thanks for mentioning KR's blurb but you had to notice that's it just relayed the specs of the lens and some pro pics from NIkon. Not really a hands on review like KR other ones. I bet it will be a sharp lens and for the poor folks a good choice. You will have to shoot very close to your subjects with this 40mm macro though.
I have the Nikon 5T 1.5 (62mm) close up diopter with a step down ring to use on my 50mm otherwise I might have gone for the 40mm macro. Haven't done a real test with my "macro" set up yet.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

A 40mm will be good for still subjects, but it's too short for jittery bugs and the like - you'll have to get too close and scare them away. Keep your subject material in mind when choosing your lens.


----------

